# cc Bike vs. Downhill



## Mad Mik (13. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen!

War am We mit meiner Freundin in Winterberg zu einem kl. stelldichein mit dem hiesigen Bikepark!Hatte zum Geburtstag ein We. von meiner Süßen geschenkt bekommen.Und da sich meine freundin ein neues cc Bike zugelegt hatte wollte sie es dort auch gl. mal ordentlich einfahren.Naja, das die Räder dort ein wenig überfordert waren war uns ja von Anfang an klar!Zum Crusen sollte es aber reichen!Kaum angekommen mußte man sich schon direkt auf`s übelste Hänseln und Greteln lassen!Hatte den Spaßfaktor schon mal leicht beschädigt!Aber nachdem meine Freundin sich auf etwas losem Schotter ziemlich Übel abgelegt hatte und niemand es für nötig hielt erste Hilfe zu leisten und noch mehr Dumme Sprüche kamen haben wir freiwillig das Feld geräumt!Aber durch Zufall noch nen Bekannten aus Alfeld getroffen.Ne paar  Bier im Radon getrunken,lustig gepläuscht und nach nen paar Bier gingen auch von deren Seite die Lästereien los.Ist dass eigentl. normal das die so einen Müll Labern(Downhiller) und alles schlecht machen womit man sich nicht den Berg runter Fallen läßt.Naja , könnt ja mal eure Erfahrungen posten..

Mik


----------



## alöx (13. Juli 2005)

Ich find es einfach nur traurig... 

Bin selber aus der DDD-Liga fahre aber selber auch gern mal auf ne Tour. 
Ich weiß auch nicht was das soll dieses Verhalten aber es gibt halt Leute die werden es nie checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (14. Juli 2005)

Das ist einfach nur Traurig


Warum darf man mit nem CC Bike nich runterfahren









und warum darf man mit dem 25Kilo Downhill Bomber nicht Bergauffahren


Uli


----------



## dueckr (14. Juli 2005)

Kann mich dem bereits gesagten nur anschließen.


----------



## The Passenger (14. Juli 2005)

mir ist das wurst. Es interessiert mich nicht mal sonderlich,was andere sagen.
Egal ob BMX'er,CC-Fahrer oder DH-Fahrer.
Kümmer dich nicht drum - Hör nicht drauf   
Wie halt so oft im Leben..


----------



## drivingghost (14. Juli 2005)

Was die anderen sagen kann ja wirklich egal sein, aber dass bei einem Sturz keiner anhält um zu helfen ist wirklich unter aller Sau.

Bin am Mittwoch mit einem Freund biken gewesen, auf CC bikes. In einer Abfahrt, kurz nachdem uns ein langsamer Freerider im uphill entgegenkam, kam mein Kumpel heftig zu Sturz und lag stöhnend am Boden. Keine 20 Sekunden später war der Freireiter wieder unten bei uns und fragte was passiert sei und ob er helfen könnte. 
So soll das sein, so ist es sportlich. 
Wir sagten dass er uns nicht helfen könnte, bedankten uns aber bei ihm für die angebotene Hilfe.
Der Kerl war ein Freireiter, eine etwas andere Gruppe als wir CCler und hatte sogar noch ein teures Rotwildradel, hat ihn auch nicht dazu bewogen sich für etwas Besseres zu halten und einfach weiterzufahren. 
Auch wenn es viele unterschiedliche Gruppierungen beim biken gibt, in gewissen Situationen sollte man immer zusammenhalten, gegenseitiges Niedermachen ist auch nicht gerade notwendig.


----------



## Eckbart (14. Juli 2005)

ich fahre auch beides ...cc und abundzu dh...

als ich letztens in todtnau war hats mich auch dumm geworfen aber keine 10sek später wurde mir schon hilfe angeboten von jemandem der um einiges schneller unterwegs war ...und extra anzuhalten wenn man auf vollspeed ist fand ich auch recht sozial...

das dhler ccfahrer dumm anmachen hab ich noch nie erlebt....find aber auch recht frech, wenn man als dhler lestert und keine hilfe anbietet...


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Juli 2005)

lästern tun doch beide über beide also xc´ler über dh´ler und dh´ler über xc´ler! naja dennoch soltle man anhalten wenn was passiert iss egal ob xc´ler oder dh´ler! zumindest nachfragen ob was ernsteres passiert is...ob man da nun mim sc bike runter soll oder mim dh-bike iss doch auf dieser funcross strecle oder wie das heißt vollkommen würste; aber dh oder ns würde ich dennoch ncih fahren wollen-->  also mim xc-bike!

grüße 

Henning


----------



## schlumpfine (18. Juli 2005)

hallo erstma, ich finds nich so selbstverständlich, dass xc'ler über dh'ler und umgekehrt lästern. ist doch beides einfach nur ne ganz andere art mim bike zu fahren, also wo is das problem? und wenn man/ frau mal mim xc-bike im bikepark unterwegs ist, könnte es ja ebenso sein, dass er/ sie da neue interessen entdeckt. ich rall die ganze disserei überhaupt nich. sind dann biker, die dh und xc fahren multiple persönlichkeiten   
also macht euch ma alle lockerer, biker sind biker, ob nun dh, xc, rr oder sonstwas. es verbindet doch alle das gleiche: sich auf 2 rädern zu bewegen!
HAU, ich habe gesprochen
lg

(übrigens: ich fahre xc und habe nix gegen dh'ler, würde auch einem dh'ler helfen, wenn er sich bergauf gepackt hat   )


----------



## Stiftsquelle (18. Juli 2005)

Ich finds auch Arm! Wobei ich das eigentlich nur von ''Dirtkiddies'' höre. Die meisten erfahrenen DH'ler und Freerider die ich kenne, haben absolut keine Probs mit der CC Fraktion! Ich auch nicht. Neulich traf ich nen unbekannten CC'ler und wir entschieden uns spontan für ne kleine Tour zum zusammenfahren. War echt super. mfg Jannik


----------



## D.S. (18. Juli 2005)

Es war einmal, vor garnicht sooo langer Zeit... Da ist man am Wochenende die CC DM gefahren und am nächsten die DH DM... und das alles, man glaubt es kaum, mit ein und dem selben Hardtail... Und es war SCHÖN! Schade das die Lager so auseinandergedriftet sind.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyper (21. Juli 2005)

Ich finde es schon blöd wenn deine Freundin in Winterberg stürzt und keiner kümmert sich drum   Ist in dem Park normalerweise nicht so - auch Geläster hört man dort eigentlich nicht  eher kommen die anderen Biker zu einem und sagen was man vielleicht besser machen könnte . Vielleicht habt ihr einfach nur nen schlechten Tag erwischt wo nur Idioten da waren 
Nächstes mal wird's bestimmt besser


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2005)

ist natürlich klar, wie im cc-unterforum die antworten ausfallen. 

ein ddd-ler würde die sache aber anders schildern: 


			
				böser ddd'ler schrieb:
			
		

> da war am We ein typ mit seiner Freundin in Winterberg zu einem kl. stelldichein mit dem hiesigen Bikepark! Er hatte wohl zum Geburtstag ein We. von seiner Süßen geschenkt bekommen.
> Kaum angekommen, wollten wir ihn davon überzeugen, dass die sache mit 130er vorbau, 400er sattelstütze voll rausgezogen und 63 mm SID ganz und gar nicht das richtige hier ist.
> wir haben alle versucht, was zu sagen, er war aber der meinung, dass er da einfach runtercruisen kann.
> 
> ...




schöner zufall, aber genau die geschichte hat mir letzte woche jemand erzählt: in bischofsmais war das gleiche passiert - ich hab's nur von nem ddd'ler gehört.


----------



## h-walk (21. Juli 2005)

Alles ne Frage der Perspektive. Starrsinn gegen Ignoranz (1:1)...Pffffff...eigentlich können sich beide Seiten gratulieren (wenn beide Parteien halbwegs die Wahrheit sagen)...

Cheers
H.


----------



## Nazgul (21. Juli 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ist natürlich klar, wie im cc-unterforum die antworten ausfallen.
> ein ddd-ler würde die sache aber anders schildern:


Danke!! Mal einer, der auch die andere Seite vertritt. Ihr paar CC-Fahrer braucht euch garnicht so aufregen.    Nartürlich ist es zum kotzen und echt asozial, wenn man, nur weil man ein "normales" Bike hat, runtergemacht wird. Aber was hör ich denn dar für eine Empörung in den Beträgen.    Ich glaub ein Paar hier wissen nicht ganz auf welch dünnem Eis sie sich bewegen!! Vieleicht ist hier mal einer dabei, der den Threat mitverfolgt hat, in dem es darum ging, dass viele(nicht alle)Cc-Fraktion+Rennfahrer absolut ignorante Leute sind und sehr unfreundlich obendrein. In dem Threat ging es lediglich darum, dass sich ein paar Leute der CC-Fraktion immer gegen die andere Seite wendeten(nicht der Ursprung des Threats). Ach und was war dann?? Die Downhill bzw. Freeride-Fraktion war sehr empört darüber, dass es von dieser Seite absolut kein Verständniss für ihren Sport gibt. Und was war das Resultat?? Die CC-Fraktion machte weiter alles runter was von der anderen Seite geschrieben kam und blieb fest auf ihrem Standpunkt. Da hat auch keiner von denen Verständniss für uns Downhiller gehabt. Also macht mal halblang und schert nicht alle Downhiller über einen Kamm und sagt, dass sie alle beknakt seien.  . Ach und außerdem: tut mir leid, aber ein CC-Fahrer hat in einem Bikepark wirklich nicht viel zu suchen!!!!  
In diesem Sinne, möchte keinen irgendwie beleidigen. Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass wir alle lernen sollten, miteinander umzugehen. Der erste Schritt dazu ist jedenfalls nicht,einen Threat zu eröffnen in dem ein paar CCler gleich wieder damit anfangen, wie doof und ******** doch ALLE Downhiller seien.


----------



## bachmayeah (21. Juli 2005)

naja iss eben nett schoen;

aber wer frotzelt denn nicht? auch wenns nicht wirklich ernst gemeint iss und auch ich nichts gegen leute die bergauf fahre habe macht man doch schonmal seine witzelleien.Naja wenn alles gut geht hab ich auch demnächst n Xc-Bike mit dem dann auch berghoch "geheizt" wird...

bin demnach recht flexibel...auffallend iss aber schon wer einen beim biken grüßt und wer nicht. Ich grüß grundsätzlich erstmal jeden! Aber ab und an kommt von xc´ler Seite auch nurn müdes lächeln zurück.. naja andere diskussion; wie gesagt ich hätte auch geholfen! Ey voll Normaaaaaal


----------



## cygnus-x1 (21. Juli 2005)

naja - dumme leute kann man nicht verstecken!

übrigens war ich neulich auch in todtnau (nicht zum biken sondern rodelbahn) und unten waren auch ein paar cc'ler gleich paar blöde sprüche aus der dh fraktion (O-Ton:"Willst das Fahrad umbringen" usw.) und was war - die cc'ler habens im gegensatz zu den dh'ler mal ordentlich krachen lassen - ich glaub da ists ein paar dh'ler mit dummen sprüchen vergangen.

cygnus-x1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (21. Juli 2005)

Nazgul schrieb:
			
		

> :



man kann doch mim xc biken in den bike park gehen; sollte nur kleine anpassungen vornehmen; sattel runter und evtl geschwind n kurzer oder variabler vorbau von syntace dran, dass schafft doch schon ne ganz andere geo...


----------



## trauntaler (21. Juli 2005)

Bisserl lästern ist doch normal, ich wurde auch schon von einer Gruppe CCler ausgelacht als ich in Leogang fast kopfüber vom Kicker gefallen bin. Das passt schon.

Aber nicht helfen darf es nicht geben! Vorallem in Bikeparks und auf trails. Sei es bei technischen Problemen oder Stürzen! 

Gute Fahrt!

MfG Stefan


----------



## trauntaler (21. Juli 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> man kann doch mim xc biken in den bike park gehen; sollte nur kleine anpassungen vornehmen; sattel runter und evtl geschwind n kurzer oder variabler vorbau von syntace dran, dass schafft doch schon ne ganz andere geo...




...und Schutzbekleidung!


----------



## Nazgul (21. Juli 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> man kann doch mim xc biken in den bike park gehen; sollte nur kleine anpassungen vornehmen; sattel runter und evtl geschwind n kurzer oder variabler vorbau von syntace dran, dass schafft doch schon ne ganz andere geo...


Jo nartürlich kann man das. Nur regen die sich so auf, weil sie denken, dass es völlig normal ist, mit einem CC Bike dort zu fahren. Doch Tatsache ist, dass es schon etwas störend ist, wenn ein CCler vor einem auf der Dh Strecke fährt und einem die Fahrt nimmt. 
Ich fahr ja auch nich bei nem CC Race mit nem Downhiller in der Menge mit und störe somit alle.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (21. Juli 2005)

@dubbel:

Du machst ja i.d.R. echt unterhaltsame Postings hier, und deine Idee, ein Zitat zu faken find ich grundsätzlich durchaus lustig.

Ich leih mir mal eben deine lustige Idee:



			
				duddel schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist gerechtfertigt, erste Hilfe zu unterlassen, wenn jemand sich von Argumenten nicht überzeugen lässt, daher einen Fehler begeht und durch den Fehler einen Unfall erleidet.


Meinst du das so im Ernst?! Sinngemäß ist das deine Aussage!

Ich habe die Situation in Winterberg nicht erlebt, und kann nur vermuten und hoffen, dass  denjenigen, die an der Verunfallten vorbeigefahren sind, die Ernstheit der Situation verkannt haben mögen.

Was aber wirklich peinlich ist, sind Beiträge in diesem Thread wie der von dubbel, die zwischen den Zeilen eine "geschieht nur recht"-Haltung erkennen lassen.


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Juli 2005)

Sagt mal Leute gehts noch? Wenn jemand verletzt auf dem Boden liegt, liegt dort zuerst mal ein Mensch, dem man zumindest Hilfe anbieten muß, egal ob er vom Fahrrad, Pferd, oder Sonstwas gefallen ist!
Ich kenne die Sorte Biker (gibts wohl in jeder Sparte) die dort vorbeifahren - obwohl Sie es im Grunde nicht wert sind, würde ich selbst denen in einer Notsituation helfen!

Grüße.


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2005)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:
			
		

> xy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um das nochmal klarzustellen: 
das ist nicht mein ernst, 
und auch nicht meine persönliche aussage, sondern übertrieben und einseitig;

ich wollte nur zeigen, dass es immer zwei sichtweisen geben kann. 
keiner der beiden ist notwendigerweise die richtige. 

ich bin der selben meinung wie der einheimische: 
Wenn jemand verletzt auf dem Boden liegt, liegt dort zuerst mal ein Mensch, dem man zumindest Hilfe anbieten muß, egal ob er vom Fahrrad, Pferd, oder Sonstwas gefallen ist.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Juli 2005)

Nazgul schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Ich fahr ja auch nich bei nem CC Race mit nem Downhiller in der Menge mit und störe somit alle.



Du nicht.
Ich habe das schon erlebt. Da kam man auf 2/3 der Runde nicht an dem Typen vorbei. Doppelgabelbrücke, Fully, geschätzte 18-20kg und vorne nur ein 44er KB. 
Trotzdem hat er sich wacker geschlagen, nur den steilsten Anstieg mit 12% geschoben, und hat das Ziel erreicht. Zwar schwitzend und mit rotem Kopf und als letzter, aber Schulterklopfen für seinen Mut und seine Beharrlickeit hat er im Ziel trotzdem bekommen!


----------



## mtb-Fahrer (21. Juli 2005)

Hi,
also ich fahre selber einen Downhiller (bzw. Hrdcore Freerider) und verstehe es nicht warum es immer Streit gibt. Kumpels von mir machen sich auch immer über CC-Fahrer lustig, was meiner Meinung nach voll der Müll ist. Ich bin der Ansicht dass man, als was für ein Radfahrer auch immer, zusammenhalten sollte. Schließlich machen wir alle (ungefähr) den selben Sport. Die CC-Fahrer sagen scheiß Downhiller und die Downhiller sagen scheiß CC-Fahrer. DIE STREITIGKEITEN KOMMEN VON BEIDEN SEITEN!!! Meiner MEinung anch ist dass alles voll albern!!! 

Gruß Roberto

PS: Wenn einer verletzt am Boden liegt, ist es eine Pflicht zu helfen!!! Klar jeder kann die Situation mal unterschätzen und mehr oder weniger ausversehen weiter fahren!!!


----------



## Sunblade (21. Juli 2005)

Was tragt ihr auch immer so komische Anzüge  

Ne, mal im Ernst. Natürlich ist es arm, wenn man Witze über jemanden reißt, der sich verletzt hat und nichtmal nachfragt, wie es dem geht.
Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass viele CC'ler nicht viel besser über DH'ler reden, als umgekehrt. Bei den DH'lern mag das manchmal offensichtlicher und etwas aggressiver geschehen, was wohl auf das geringere Durchschnittsalter zurückzuführen ist. Insgesammt sehe ich da aber keinen großen Unterschied.

Nun zu deinem Bikeparkbesuch: Ich weiß nicht wie schlimm, die Kommentare waren und auch nicht, von wie vielen Leuten. ABER, wenn du in die Höhle des Löwen (eigentlich mehr die der DH'ler  ) gehst, musst du eben damit rechnen, dass manche dumme Kommentare von sich geben. ICh bin mir relativ sicher, dass des nur ein verhältnissmäßig geringer Teil war, der dir aber groß erscheint, weil da eben praktisch nur Löwen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Fro (21. Juli 2005)

also wenn ich verletzt aufm boden liege und mich einer deswegen auslacht, dann würd ich glaub ich so wütend werden, dass ich all meine schmerzen vergesse, aufspringe und draufhaue.... und dann würd ich so richtig dreckig lachen.


----------



## Mr. Fro (21. Juli 2005)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2005)

Sunblade schrieb:
			
		

> Was tragt ihr auch immer so komische Anzüge


meinst du die komischen lycra-anzüge oder die genauso komischen foxflatterklamotten?
beides doch lustig genug - sag bloß, du als rüstungsträger zum radeln siehst die ironie in deinem kommentar nicht selber...?


----------



## Fahrrad (21. Juli 2005)

Das ist doch richtig blöd das es immer noch die Anfeindungen gibt bezüglich ob CC oder DH besser ist. Ich finde beides voll geil und mache beides mit Leidenschaft. Beide Seiten benutzen den Wald von daher sollte man sich ja schon irgendwie akzeptieren!


----------



## [email protected]!t (21. Juli 2005)

mtb-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> . Die CC-Fahrer sagen scheiß Downhiller und die Downhiller sagen scheiß CC-Fahrer. DIE STREITIGKEITEN KOMMEN VON BEIDEN SEITEN!!!



ist man eigentlich behindert wenn man beides betreibt und die streitigkeiten nicht versteht


----------



## mete (21. Juli 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> ist man eigentlich behindert wenn man beides betreibt und die streitigkeiten nicht versteht



Nein, und dass es davon recht viele gibt, wird dadurch gezeigt, dass hier auch viele DH' ler posten.


----------



## leeqwar (21. Juli 2005)

wir konnten plastik-armbändchen machen lassen "ich bin cc-ler und respektiere dh-ler" bzw umgekehrt. 

wen ich ja überhaupt nicht leiden kann sind strassenfahrer...


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wir konnten plastik-armbändchen machen lassen "ich bin cc-ler und respektiere dh-ler" bzw umgekehrt.
> 
> wen ich ja überhaupt nicht leiden kann sind strassenfahrer...



Ich hätt gern eins in rosa  

Grüße.


----------



## Schmirgel (22. Juli 2005)

Als CC noch DH, FR, DDD, DVD, SPD, StVO und überhaupt alles zusammen war:







Aber zum Glück gibt's ja jetzt die Bike-Industrie und Bike-Foren. Ich wüsste ja sonst gar nicht, was ich gerade fahre. Wie peinlich wär' das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätt gern eins in rosa
> 
> Grüße.



Nein, das wäre dann gegen Brustkrebs.


----------



## DH-Ralli (22. Juli 2005)

Also DDD und CC sind einfach zwei völlig verschiedene Welten, auch wenn  bei beiden Welten ein MTB im Mittelpunkt steht. Ich fahre beides - wenn auch klar mit Präferenz für DH - und habe im Freundeskreis einige, sagen wir mal äusserst engagierte Strumpfhosenfahrer ... ähhhh.... wollte schreiben CC'ler. 80% deren Gedanken drehen sich nur um Marathons, Rennen, Training, Leichtbau, Puls, Höhenmeter, Kilometer blablabla. Während DDD eher eine Art Lebensphilosophie ist. Ähnlich wie zu früheren (extremeren) Zeiten skifahren und snowboarden.

So kommt es, das die eine Fraktion über die andere Fraktion lästert. Ich finde es beispielsweise auch immer sehr amüsant wenn die Tourenfahren ziemlich verkrampft im Klo-Stil im Bikepark fahren. Viele Tourenfahrer überschätzen sich im Bikepark aber auch sehr und meinen, nur weil es ja alles so einfach aussieht, auch mal schnell einen 2m-Drop springen zu können. Das die Downhiller dafür viel geübt haben und zudem Touren-MTBs von der Geometrie nicht fürs springen geeignet sind, wird irgendwie nicht gesehen. Habe es schon ein paar mal life gesehen, wie ein Tourenfahrer stumpf im Boden eingeschlagen ist, Bike und Knochen dabei gebrochen hat. Entsprechend passieren im Bikepark statistisch tatsächlich die meisten Unfälle bei Tourenfahrern. Die kapieren nicht, dass es sich bei Bikeparks letztendlich um künstliche Extremstrecken handelt, die es in der Natur (sprich Bergen) selten oder nur sehr schwierig erreichbar gibt. Bikeparks sind spezielle Areale, die ein gewisses Mass an Können und ans Material erfordern. Auch wenn die führenden Bikezeitschriften immer wieder die Werbetrommel für Bikeparks rühren, Tourenfahrer und Touren-Bikes sind dort immer mehr fehl am Platz (die Bikeparks wurden in den letzten Jahren immer extremer).

Was allerdings kacke ist, wenn vor lauter Fremdbild die gegenseitige Rücksichtname auf der Strecke bleibt. Und egal wer da stürzt, ist es aus meiner Sicht selbstverständlich, dass man seine Hilfe anbietet. Ich habe schon diverse Male erste Hilfe geleistet - wie gesagt überwiegend bei Tourenfahrern. Und auch wenn jemand noch so langsam und verkrampft vor mir fährt, ich überhole wirklich nur auf Passagen, wo dies auch ohne Beeinträchtigung des anderen möglich ist. Auch wenn es mich ähnlich nervt wie ein Moped auf der linken Spur auf der Autobahn.

Also über die andere Fraktion witzeln und spotten ist aus meiner Sicht in Ordung. Werfe derjenige ohne Sünde den ersten Stein. Aber dabei bitte die gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme nicht ausser acht lassen. Wer nicht hilft, dem sollte lebenslanges Streckenverbot erteilt werden.

Rip it up und "zieht den Tourenfahrern die Strumpfhosen aus"


----------



## leeqwar (22. Juli 2005)

wen ich noch nicht ausstehen kann sind kunstradfahrer. echt das letzte. da dreht sich doch 80 % der fahrerei eh nur im kreis und ausserdem fehlt total der spirit. immer direkt mit den füssen auf den sattel und total arrogant...


----------



## Irvine78 (22. Juli 2005)

Ich bin früher selber mit meinem CC-Bike in Bikeparks gefahren, hab mir aber selten dumme Sprüche anhören müssen und die waren eigentlich nie bös gemeint. Nach einiger Zeit war ich mit meinem Bike sogar schneller als die meisten DH-Bike Fahrer, da gabs dann keine Sprüche mehr. Ich muss aber auch erwähnen, dass mein Bike nach einem halben Jahr gebrochen ist. Es stimmt also, dass CC-Bikes für Bikeparks nur bedingt geeignet sind. 

Ich persönlich hab nix gegen CC-ler in Parks. Was mich allerdings stört, wenn sie merken, dass schnellere Fahrer von hinten kommen und kein Platz gemacht wird. Ich fahr immer bei der nächsten Möglichkeit rechts ran wenn ich merk, dass einer scheller ist. Manche CC-ler machen dies nicht. Bei DH-lern hab ich das noch nicht erlebt. Die müssen sich nicht wundern, wenn sie mal lautstark aber freundlich gebeten werden zur Seite zu fahren. Da hat man das Gefühl, die denken, nur weil sie ne Karte fürn Bikepark haben, können sie fahren wie sie wollen. Manche trianiren aber in diesen Parks für ihren Sport und werden durch solche Aktionen gestört. Man könnte zwar auf Teufel komm raus überholen, aber da ist mir die Gefahr eines Sturzes zu Hoch. 

Wenn jeder auf jeden Rücksicht nimmt kann man auch zusammen Spass haben.

Das man verletzten hilft ist ja wohl selbstverständlich!!!


----------



## klemmi (22. Juli 2005)

So ne scheise die hier manche abziehn.... das is doch echt der Hammer! Viele Downhiller fahren selbst cc und die dies nicht tun solltens mal machen das sie auch ordentlich fit sind.... und dann kommen die fetten Idioten mit ihren Scheiss Dh-Buden und denken sie haben was drauf obwohl sie nur grosse töne spucken und mal richtig paar vor die mappe bräuchten und labern schlecht über cc-ler nur weil sie selbst zu faul sind für sowas! Ich fahre selbst cc und kaufe mir auch bald ein neues Fr-Bike! Jeder kann fahren was er will und sollte nicht doof angemacht werden! Wer das macht dem müsste das Fahrrad entzogen werden! 
Also keine Angst ich werde nie schlecht über cc-ler und dh-ler sprechen!  

der klemmi


----------



## DH-Ralli (22. Juli 2005)

klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> So ne scheise die hier manche abziehn.... das is doch echt der Hammer! Viele Downhiller fahren selbst cc und die dies nicht tun solltens mal machen das sie auch ordentlich fit sind.... und dann kommen die fetten Idioten mit ihren Scheiss Dh-Buden und denken sie haben was drauf obwohl sie nur grosse töne spucken und mal richtig paar vor die mappe bräuchten und labern schlecht über cc-ler nur weil sie selbst zu faul sind für sowas! Ich fahre selbst cc und kaufe mir auch bald ein neues Fr-Bike! Jeder kann fahren was er will und sollte nicht doof angemacht werden! Wer das macht dem müsste das Fahrrad entzogen werden!
> Also keine Angst ich werde nie schlecht über cc-ler und dh-ler sprechen!
> 
> der klemmi



Hey Klemmi, darfst doch nicht sooooo ernst nehmen. Wie schon geschrieben, ich fahre selbst auch CC. Und das nicht mal so wenig. Und die DH-Pros machen es genauso. 

Nur das mit den "fetten Idioten mit ihren Scheiss Dh-Buden" muss ich mal ganz entschieden zurückweisen. Auch wenn es die CC-Fraktion anders sieht, DH ist ein verdammt anstrengender Sport. Weniger ein Ausdauersport, dafür aber ein sehr atlethischer Sport. Nicht umsonst sind die Pros ziemliche Muskelberge ohne jedes Gramm Fett. Und zum Vergelich, auf Rennrädern sehe ich im Vergleich mehr dicke Opas. Und auch auf den MTBs gibt es nicht nur Dünne.

Nichts desto trotz, macht das Leben mit klaren Feindbildern einfach mehr Spass   

P.S.: An der Stelle übrigens vielen Dank übrigens für Deine Antworten in meinem Specilaized-Demo-Fred. Ich tendiere immer mehr zum Demo 8 Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolling Mad Man (22. Juli 2005)

Nazgul schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und außerdem: tut mir leid, aber ein CC-Fahrer hat in einem Bikepark wirklich nicht viel zu suchen!!!!



An alle MTB-Fahrer:
Ich halte mich weder für einen DHler oder XCler, aber was hier so gepostet wird ist totaler Schwachsinn!  
Ich kann mich noch an eine Zeit erinnern, in der ehem. Strassenfahrer 
so abgecheckt haben was im Wald so alles geht, Grundig Challenge Cup, diverse XC-Rundstreckenrennen und anderes. DH gabs damals auch schon und das in der ersten Zeit mit Starrgabel!   
Keiner wurde ausgegrenzt, im Gegenteil die MTB-Szene hatte damals mehr Freiheiten und Spielräume wie die BDR-Strassenrennen. Es gab auch noch keine Schwuchteln mit rasierten Beinen (vom Rennradfahrerimage wollte man ja gerade weg) und auf jeder Veranstaltung brauchte man nur ein Hardtail!  
Man stelle sich die o.g. Szenerie im Bikepark nochmals vor:
Ein "Normalo" und seine Freundin wollen mal den Park ausprobieren, kaum sind sie da werden sie von ein paar Milchgesichtern verhöhnt (offenbar Söhne zu reicher Eltern), die Freundin legt sich, niemand hilft.
Super!
 

Wer trägt mit seinem Hau-Drauf Image zu irgendwelchen Wald-Reformen bei, wie derzeit in Bayern und Baden-Würrtemberg, wahrscheinlich wohl eher rittermässig bekleidete Jugendliche, deren Geometrie der DH-Boliden (mit denen man auch nicht mehr bergauf kommt) mich an das Hollandrad meiner Oma erinnert!  
Bergab heizen und ab und zu mal nen Sprung mitnehmen kann man auch so, es kommt nur auf die richtige Landung an! Auch in Bike-Parks kann man mit nem Hardtail Spass haben. Heutzutage braucht ja jeder ein vollgefedertes Fahrrad, wenn irgendwelche Wurzeln, Steine oder Drops auftauchen. Fehlende Fitness oder Fahrtechnik wird eben mit dem Einsatz von teurem Material kompensiert!
Zu meiner Jugend gabs noch keine Bike-Parks, das hiess früher Moto-Cross-Strecke und Fullys hatte man auch nicht nötig!

Wir sollten als Biker auf jeden Fall zusammenhalten um für unsere Interessen im Wald gegen die einflussreichere Wanderlobby durchzusetzen. Das kann man weder mit nem Kamikaze-Image noch mit einer Zerdriftung der Szene in sämtliche Splittergruppen erreichen!


----------



## DH-Ralli (22. Juli 2005)

Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> An alle MTB-Fahrer:
> Ich halte mich weder für einen DHler oder XCler, aber was hier so gepostet wird ist totaler Schwachsinn!
> Ich kann mich noch an eine Zeit erinnern, in der ehem. Strassenfahrer
> so abgecheckt haben was im Wald so alles geht, Grundig Challenge Cup, diverse XC-Rundstreckenrennen und anderes. DH gabs damals auch schon und das in der ersten Zeit mit Starrgabel!
> ...



Hurra - Ja haltet zusammen gegen diese doofen Wanderer. Hoch leben ausserdem die Zeiten, wo die Lycra-Boys einträchtig zusammen mit Starrgabeln unterwegs waren.

Allerdings mit einem Hardtail Spass im Bikepark? Okay mit einem Dual-Bike auf der BikerX-Strecke. Aber Du meinst kein Dual-Bike, oder? Ähhh.... Du warst schon mal in einem Bikepark? Du weisst was ein Bikepark ist? Oder doch nur theoretisch? Bikepark=Lift hoch, weil zu faul und einen Single-Trail runter?


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (22. Juli 2005)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings mit einem Hardtail Spass im Bikepark? Okay mit einem Dual-Bike auf der BikerX-Strecke. Aber Du meinst kein Dual-Bike, oder? Ähhh.... Du warst schon mal in einem Bikepark? Du weisst was ein Bikepark ist? Oder doch nur theoretisch? Bikepark=Lift hoch, weil zu faul und einen Single-Trail runter?


Ich meine ein Dirt-Bike, keinen Comforttourer, also schon mit aufsteigendem Oberrohr.   
Was ein Bikepark ist weis ich auch schon, als ich aber noch Adrenalinsüchtig war gabs sowas noch nicht, dafür aber ein paar Moto-Cross-Strecken und Kiesgruben und einen Abschnitt wo man mit der Seilbahn hoch konnte und dann über Felsen runter an den Rhein (Ripp in Boppard). 

P.S Nimm nicht so oft den Lift sonst kannst du irgendwann dein Fahrrad nicht mehr schieben!


----------



## singlestoph (24. Juli 2005)

Die ganganz schlimmen sind ja scheinbar, wie ich hier lesen muss, die Tourenfahrer

    

obwohl wer fährt hier eigentlich nicht touren  


aber meine lieben am besten nimmt sich jeder von uns selbst an der nase:

wie tolerant war denn das klima hier vor ein paar wochen als der hass gegen singlespeeder abging

und gegen lustigelenkerfahrer

was ja angeblich beides nicht crosscountry-style-polizeitauglich war.

das ganze andre leute verkloppen ist doch einfach nur jämmerlich und langweilig

ich glaub jeder hier kann ab und zu mal wieder was dazulernen (macht übrigen spass, da merkt man, dass noch nicht alle hoffnung verloren ist )

stp


----------



## oxoxo (24. Juli 2005)

vieles wurde schon gesagt, aber meine Frage, wie war die Frau denn gegen einen Sturz geschüsst im Bikepark. Hatte sie Protektoren vor allem am Rücken,Full Face Helm,verstärkte Handschuhe, Knöchelschutz, Hüftschutz?

Wenn nicht finde ich es unverantwortlich in einen Bikepark zu fahren. Erstens nicht das richtige Fahhrad zu diesem Zweck, was ausreichend Bremsleistung und Stabilität besitzt und zweitens nicht genug Safety an sich selbst. Drittens wahrscheinlich nicht genug Erfahrung im Technischen schwierigen Terrain.

Wenn dies zutrifft, will ich nicht sagen, selbst Schuld, ganz und garnicht, aber da ich zur Zeit wegen einem Bandscheibenvorfall mich im einem Paraplegiker Zentrum befinde, sehe ich genug Rollstuhlfahrer. Und fast alles Junge Menschen die irgendeinen Sportunfall hatten.

Ich sage ein CC Fahrer ohne ausreichend DDD Erfahrung gehört nicht in den Bikepark. Wenn ein DD Fahrer mal auf einer CC Tour auftaucht ist die Gefahr der Verletzung gering, anderherum kann es tödlich sein.

Das Problem ist im Bikepark, das man alle Enden Leute stürzen sieht, man hält nicht wegen jedem an, man geht davon aus, das sie gut gesichert gefahren sind und nicht alleine unterwegs waren.
Keine Frage natürlich sobald man sieht das jemand Hilfe braucht, diese auch sofort anbieten muss und lieber einmal zuviel anhält, als zu wenig.

Ja und gelästert wird überall, stellt euch vor jemand kommt mit einem Ascona auf die Formel 1 Rennstrecke. Oder mit einem DH Bike auf die BMX Bahn, oder mit einen Rennrad zum Singetrail, oder halt mit einem CC Bike zum Downhill.
Klar geht alles, aber man muss sich andere Blicke gefallen lassen ....


----------



## Santa Cruiser (24. Juli 2005)

Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten als Biker auf jeden Fall zusammenhalten um für unsere Interessen im Wald gegen die einflussreichere Wanderlobby durchzusetzen. Das kann man weder mit nem Kamikaze-Image noch mit einer Zerdriftung der Szene in sämtliche Splittergruppen erreichen!



Aber mit der Verbreitung von Vorurteilen (DHer sind unfit, da Liftbenutzer, und kompensieren mangelnde Fahrtechnik durch Federweg)?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Juli 2005)

Bin heute den Marathon in Bad Wildbad mitgefahren(trotz schlechter Erfahrung im letzen Jahr). Er war um welten besser!! Unteranderem wurde im Bikepark gefahren(große Teile der Dual-Slalomstrecke und der Freeridestrecke). Natürlich fährt man mit einem CC-Fully bzw. Hardtail nicht mit der selben Geschwindigkeit da runter wie die Cracks. Und Selbstverständlich fährt man die Chickenways neben den großen Kickern, alles andere ist schließlich selbstmörderisch ohne die richtige Schutzausrüstung. Aber es geht. Zwar ist man mit dem Arsch fast auf dem Hinterreifen, aber es geht. Einige haben mit Sicherheit schwer geflucht, mir hats unheimlichen Spaß gemacht.
Zum Thema CC-Mädel im Bikepark:
Ich hab den größten Respekt vor den Mädels die Rennen fahren. Egal ob CC, Marathon, Dual und vor allem Downhill. Aber gerade heute hat man mal wieder gesehen, das die Mädels bei Marathons "relativ" wenig Fahrtechnik haben.


----------



## leeqwar (24. Juli 2005)

ja ja, die mädels. die können alle nicht fahren.

was ich auch schlimm finde sind radballspieler. zum fussball kicken zu blöd oder was ? so einen möchte ich mal auf ner downhillstrecke sehen. da kann er dann seinen lenker so oft drehen wie er will...


----------



## osbow (24. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja, die mädels. die können alle nicht fahren.
> 
> was ich auch schlimm finde sind radballspieler. zum fussball kicken zu blöd oder was ? so einen möchte ich mal auf ner downhillstrecke sehen. da kann er dann seinen lenker so oft drehen wie er will...




 



einige menschen sind halt ***********. das macht nicht ein fahrrad aus sonder das ********* was drauf sitzt. und wer sich über sein rad definieren muß ist in meinen augen eine wirklich arme sau.


----------



## singlestoph (25. Juli 2005)

HIHI

freu dich nicht zu früh
die Radballer sind unter umständen garnicht sooo schlecht beim Bunnyhoppen

stoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulbub (28. Juli 2005)

oxoxo schrieb:
			
		

> vieles wurde schon gesagt, aber meine Frage, wie war die Frau denn gegen einen Sturz geschüsst im Bikepark. Hatte sie Protektoren vor allem am Rücken,Full Face Helm,verstärkte Handschuhe, Knöchelschutz, Hüftschutz?
> 
> Wenn nicht finde ich es unverantwortlich in einen Bikepark zu fahren. Erstens nicht das richtige Fahhrad zu diesem Zweck, was ausreichend Bremsleistung und Stabilität besitzt und zweitens nicht genug Safety an sich selbst. Drittens wahrscheinlich nicht genug Erfahrung im Technischen schwierigen Terrain.



Der sinnvollste Beitrag bisher....


----------



## maggus12345 (29. Juli 2005)

also ich meide bikeparks eigentlich am wochenende und versuche mir mal nen tag von der arbeit frei zu nehmen und dann mit meiner frau oder freunden dahin  zu fahren. Grund: wenig los - ich selbst bin mir teilweise unsicher und freue mich  über möglichkeiten, einfach mal langsamer machen zu könne, bzw. anzuhalten. - und wir alle kennen das phänomen: je mehr leute auf einem haufen - desto geringer der gesamt IQ der menschenmenge. ich bin halt nicht der oberpro beim dh - aber spass machts mir - solange ich mit ganzkörper-panzer unterwegs bin.

aber auch bei mir gilt halt: bike - was für sowas gemacht ist - und orgendliche schutzausrüstung - sonst geht nix.

also falls ihr mal nen uuuuuultr-langsamen dh-fahrer vor euch habt - net anbrüllen - des bin bloß ich


----------



## BassBooster (29. Juli 2005)

Also ich bin auch schon im Bikepark gewesen allerdings nur einmal in Feuerberg! Naja ich hatte auch nen leichten Abflug ganz am Gipfel fast naja da hats mir den HR Schnellspanner zerstört und musste runterschieben, aber alle die an uns vorbei sin ham gefragt was passiert ist und ob geholfen werden kann und ham uns Tips gegeben wo man evtl. nen neuen Spanner herbekommt! Im entefekt hat mir dann der freundliche Herr vom Lift den Spanner wieder gerichtet und es konnte weiter gehn!


----------



## mcsonnenschein (29. Juli 2005)

Also ich hab geschmischte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Dhler untersich helfen sich gegenseitig.
Also die Erfahrungen die ich mit CCler auf der DH Piste gesammelt hab, ist meist an sau dummen Stellen da standen und überlegt haben wie sie da jetzt runter kommen.
Bin auch schon gestürtzt wegen solchen oder sogar in welche rein gefahren, weil es einfach nimmer reicht zum ausweichen oder bremsen.

Aber trotzdem waren sie freundlich, ich hatte wohl immer Pech.

Ich hab nix gegen CCler, ich find sie halt witzig, wenn sie versuchen die DH-Strecke runter zufahren. 
Die CCler fändes es bestimmt genau so witzig wenn ich mit meinem Dhler CC versuche.

Greez


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2005)

Meine Güte, hier liest man ja wieder die feinsten Sachen... 
Hier wird wieder 'ne riesen Welle gemacht, weil sagen wir mal max. 3-4% der Leutchen aus beiden Fraktionen nicht genügend Hirn besitzen, um sich gegenseitig zu respektieren.
Hier haben ja schon einige geschrieben, dass sie beides betreiben ohne ein grösseres Problem mit sich selbst zu haben. Mein Trainingspartner z.B. hat auch Bikes für 3 Disziplinen: CC, FR und DH; ist eigentlich ganz in Ordnung der Bursche... 
Er ist gerade dabei, mich zu einem Besuch im Park zu überreden, damit ich MIT MEINEM CC-BIKE ein bischen Technik für den kommenden Alpencross üben kann. Es wird mir eine Freude sein, mich dort mit gescheiten Downhillern zu unterhalten; vielleicht bekomme ich sogar ein paar Tips wenn ich sie nicht blöd anmache und nicht an die "falschen" gerate !! Und mit ein bischen Pech treffe ich ausgerechnet dort auf einen CC-ler der 3-4%... 

Achja: Natürlich mit der entsprechenden Schutzkleidung und evtl. mit anderen Pedalen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## schindl (1. August 2005)

Wenn man sich die Postings für diesen Thread durchliest kommt es einem so vor, als ob man eine Szene im Wald beobachtet, bei welcher sich die hier genannten zwei Gruppierungen gegenüberstehen und eine Art "battle" veranstalten.
Und dennoch, eine Lösung wird nicht gefunden. Sturheit, und zu wenig Verständnis für die andere Seite führen dazu, dass ( wie ja hier zu sehen ) die Problematik weiter vertieft, anstatt gelöst, wird.
Ach ja, noch eine Sache zur Hilfe bei Unfällen. Gesetzlich verankert gibt es einen Punkt: unterlassene Hilfeleistung. Und das wird geahndet.
Das Zauberword heisst hier: Pauschalisierung.( falls jemand sich gezwungen fühlt, mal schnell den Duden aufzuschlagen, hier eine kurze Interpretation: Zusammenlegung ohne Betrachtung von Einzelheiten; sprich: Zusammenfassung einzelner zu einer Gruppe-und die sind schlecht, doof, geisteskrank etc. ).
Na dann frohe Fahrt...


----------



## Feuerlocke (5. August 2005)

Hat schon jemand darann gedacht, dass die Gesellschaft einfach zu einem gewissen Teil aus ( I )-Löchern besteht? Ob der nun auf zwei Rädern, vier Rädern oder zwei Beinen unterwegs ist, macht keinen Unterschied...( I ) bleibt ( I )  

Ich komm mit sämtlichen Lagern der MTBler oft genug in Kontakt und überall gibts solche und solche...ist aber keine Frage des Rades, sondern des Charakters.  

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. August 2005)

Feuerlocke schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand darann gedacht, dass die Gesellschaft einfach zu einem gewissen Teil aus ( I )-Löchern besteht? Ob der nun auf zwei Rädern, vier Rädern oder zwei Beinen unterwegs ist, macht keinen Unterschied...( I ) bleibt ( I )



Yeah, recht hast Du! Und wenns nicht so viele von oben beschriebener Sorte gäb, wär das Leben viiieeel schöner und entspannter. 

Cheers


----------



## Mad Mik (9. August 2005)

Guten Tach an alle die sich hier so fleißig um eine Meinung zu meinem Thema bemüht haben!   
Schön zu lesen das es auch noch "normale" Leutchen gibt.Konnte mich auch mit einigen beim 24H Race austauschen(danke nochmals für eure lustigen anregungen).Race Hannes u. Carlos haben als Entschuldigung doch glatt nen Kasten feinstes Pils geschmissen!!!  Vieleicht sollte ich diesen Bereich von " cc Bike vs. Downhill " in den großen Verbrüderungs Thread umbenennen ?!
Ach ja das wichtigste :meiner Freundin geht es wieder gut.Ne Anzeige hat se nicht schreiben lassen(wegen unterl. Hilfe....).Sie is zwar bei den Grün Weißen,aber eine von den netteren!
Naja , alles wird wieder gut......hoffe ich zumindest!

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (9. August 2005)

ja und hatte sie jetzt protektoren, richtigen helm etc. an?


----------



## ultraschwer (9. August 2005)

Also ich denke Tourenfahrer haben eine ganze Menge im Bikepark verloren!

Wir geben jedes Jahr mehrere Fahrtechnikkurse, sogar für Anfänger(innen)
davon geht mindestens einer in den Park (bisher Todtnau)

Was man denen dort in ein, zwei Tagen lehren kann ist unwahrscheinlich.
Die erste und letzte Abfahrt trennen Welten. Um den gleichen Fortschritt zu machen müssten die Monate wenn nicht Jahre touren.

Angefangen damit, dass ohne Lift nur maximal 2-3 Abfahrten drin wären, dann sind die K.O. Die Steilheit und technischen Schwierigkeiten sind nur
mit Gondel und stetigem mehrfachen Wiederholen zu meistern.

Vom Skifahrer verlangt doch auch niemand dass er auf Skitour geht um Skifahren zu lernen.

Zu den Protektoren. Wir empfehlen auch zumindest Inlineschützer.(Lasst stecken)
Richtig gestürzt ist bei uns noch niemand, es ist eher so eine Art Umfaller.
Andererseits ist auch das Üben zu Bedingungen, die dem normalen Tourenfahrer geläufig sind anzustreben.d.h. kein anderes Bike, kein Panzer...

Wir fahren allerdings meisst Wilride, selten (nur die Fortgeschrittenen)
mal Downhillstrecke.

So mal kurz bei Tempo 40 den Manual  anzutesten macht von unseren Teilnehmern eh niemand.

Aber im Ernst, auch den Downhill kommt man mit dem Tourenfully runter
(entsprechende Technik vorausgesetzt) natürlich lang nicht so schnell
aber es geht.
Da im Tourenalltag einzelne Streckenabschnitte durchaus ähnlich vorkommen ist man hier auch richtig.

Selbstverständlich machen wir jedem Ankommenden rechtzeitigt Platz.
(aber oft wollen die gar nicht vorbei)?!

Leben und leben lassen

Gruss
ultraschwer


----------



## trauntaler (9. August 2005)

@ ultraschwer: Hört sich recht vernünftig an. 

Es ist warscheinlich wie auf der Autobahn. Wenn die oberen 5% (Drängler, Raser) und die unteren 5% (Trödler, Blockierer) sich anständig aufführen würden währe das Leben schöner. Nur so als Beispiel. 

MfG Stefan


----------



## n`argon (9. August 2005)

Ich würde mich mal als FRer einordnen, bin aber sowohl mit "gleichgesinnten" als auch mit Trialern und CClern unterwegs, Spaß macht es mit allen, aber ich hör schon ab und an mal was von wegen "Iiih schau mal der schwule Rennradler" oder "die dummen FRer walzen ja blos überall drüber, muss man ja nix können für" etc. 
Naja wat solls, in anderen Bereichen des Lebens müsste ich mir an die eigene Nase fassen was Vorurteile angeht ...


----------



## henrsch (23. August 2005)

Eins dürfen wir nie vergessen, WIR SIND ALLE BIKER !!!

Egal welchen Stil, welches Material und welchen Weg wir fahren.
Jeder der dieses Hobby ein wenig Ernst nimmt brauch sich nicht von anderen Beleidigen lassen.  
*Und wir alle sollten auf die Hilfe unserer Mitstreiter, egal welcher Liga, zählen können.*

MfG
Henrsch


----------



## DODO23 (15. März 2014)

> Eins dürfen wir nie vergessen, WIR SIND ALLE BIKER !!!



sehr richtig.... alleine nicht zu grüßen sollte die Strafe nach sich ziehen aufs Rennrad umsteigen zu müssen. ( ÜBERZEICHNET!! ) Biken.... Spaß haben.... Freiheit genießen... Freunde treffen.... Deshalb fahre ich z.B. nicht den stumpfen, ungefederten Langstreckenbock. Einige müssten mal lernen locker durch die Hose zu atmen. Kann ungeahnte Freu(n)de bringen.

Ich fänd ein MITEINANDER ziemlich angenehm und sinnvoll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (15. März 2014)

Hier im Forum wird ja sogar schon das Wort "Racer" als Schimpfwort verwendet ... 
Aber naja ... sind halt die typischen Schnösselkids oder Bonzenstudenten o.ä.  die sich über Ihr Bike definieren müssen und denken sie wären sonst was mit ihrem Fullfacehelm und sonstigem Zeugs .

Und mal ehrlich - meine Generation fuhr noch mit Starrgabel und Stahlrahmen irgendwelche Trails und machte Drops bis zum Rahmenbruch !
*OHNE *Schnickschnack , wie ach so cool wirkende Protektoren und Dämpfer.
WIR , die die heute eben nicht mehr so abgehen , hatten *EIER *!

Genau so wie immer über die RR-fahrer gelabert wird .
Lustigerweise fahren ~80% der MTBler selbst RR ...^^

Zum kotzen das alles.

Aber schön zu sehen wie es doch überall das gleiche ist - mit dem Auto auf der Straße , im Bikepark , in Foren usw...

Eventuell sollten sich einige mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen über ihr asoziales Verhalten und mal überlegen was sie wären ohne andere , die ihnen Grundsteine legten und / oder im täglichen Miteinander das Leben , wenn auch indirekt (ich denke da an den Feuerwehrmann den man in "zivil" anrempelt oder an die Krankenschwester der man NICHT die Tür im Laden aufhält) , das Leben erleichtern un bereichern.


----------



## Mirko29 (15. März 2014)

Ihr Totengräber habt schon gesehen wie alt der letzte Beitrag ist? :-D Ich glaube in 8 Jahren hat sich da schon etwas in Sachen Verständnis und Akzeptanz getan ^^


----------



## Laidt (15. März 2014)

Wie mein Post verlauten lässt - wohl nicht ^^


----------



## RuhrRadler (15. März 2014)

Früher, ganz früher war alles gut, da gabs nur "normale"Mountainbikes, da hat man die Sattelstütze reingeschoben und ist Downhill, Trial oder Street und so gefahren und dann hat man hat die Sattelstütze wieder rausgezogen und ist CrossCountry, Tour und Uphill unterwegs gewesen.
Wenn man Rennradler oder Bmxer getroffen hat wurden gegenseitig die Räder bestaunt und bewundert, Tipps zu Tricks, Training und Komponenten ausgetauscht und alle haben sich gegenseitig respektiert und geholfen... naja zumindest in meiner Erinnerung ^^


----------

